

Pitch your idea to executives flying on Virgin - karanr
http://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/pitchtv/richard-branson-introduces-pitchtv/

======
rleshner
as a business traveler, would you consider it a nuisance or a value-add?

I see Branson absorbing significant value from the idea-flow

------
bradleyjoyce
the website is wildly out of date... are they still doing it?

~~~
bluecobalt
according to a tweet from July, they aren't accepting any more pitches.
<http://twitter.com/virginpitchtv>

